# Engine flooding?



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Could a slow cranking engine cause some flooding? I ask because I went to start my blower in the garage I noticed how slow the engine would turn, and then after I moved the blower there was gas on the floor. I know the starter is rather old and probably needs replacing, but I think the combination of an old starter, and electrical that is grossly incapable of handling much more than the garage door opener might be giving me issues.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Could be a stuck carb float..a stuck float will cause gas to leak out.
starting it up could result in the float getting stuck, although if this is what is happening, the starter is not the direct cause of the stuck float..

Depending on what oil you are using, its generally not a good idea to run a snowblower in the heat of the summer..
the oil is meant for cold temps, not hot..although it should be fine if its only a minute or so..

Here is how I fixed my stuck carb float:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A lot of snowblower engines will leak gas from priming too. The carb is lower than the intake tube so the fuel will just fall out the choke from gravity when the engine is not running. Not having enough amps to the starter will cause the starter to not turn as fast as it should, but it will also heat up more and burn out faster. I don't think you have anything to worry with the oil. At most you might burn a little oil as it warms up. Most snowblowers have 5w30 and that is acceptable for summer use in most engines.


----------



## thool (Jul 25, 2016)

Is there a lot of resistance when you pull the recoil starter? My drive pulley is always taut and turning the friction plate, so starting the engine always spins that disk. The point is that there may be a shot bearing in that path. You can remove the spark plug and slowly pull the recoil for a good measure of how much drag there is, and if there are any unusual sounds.

What kind of motor is it? Model number would be helpful.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

It's an older briggs & stratton 8hp 190403. The recoil pulls pretty effortlessly until you get to the compression part of the cycle.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Ditto on the float. Do a carb rebuild. the gasket that the needle hits may be too far down in that little hole.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

And make sure that the indented part of the bowl is facing the back, towards the needle/hinge. that way the float can go down and up easily.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a new carb laying around some where I'll give that a try


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Topher, make sure nothing is causing the flywheel to slow, like bird or mice nests inside the recoil housing. Doesn't matter where you store it, they can get in and cause the "dragging" starter. It will require removing the recoil starter housing or at least cheating a look inside near the starter. If the starter has heavy,old grease on the pinion it'll cause a "drain" like you experiencing. The fuel leak can be caused by not enough vacuum to pull the fuel to the engine because of the slow starter.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

check the oil level and check for gas in the oil. If the float was stuck the gas could have gone past the piston into the oil. Also if there is a lot of gas on top of the piston it will make it very hard to turn over. Starting the engine with a lot of gas on top of the piston can bend or brake a connecting rod. 

I the oil is overfilled by a good margin or smells badly of gas do not try to start the engine. 

Pull the spark plug and crank the engine over watch out for gas coming out of the spark plug hole. Make sure the plug wire does not arc which can light the gas coming out of the plug hole catch fire.


----------

